# What are the benefits of using MUFE?



## AngellFace (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

I see a lot of people on here using MUFE as well as other foundations. I've only used MAC for years and was wondering what are the benefits of MUFE, and if I should try it. Btw I'm a definite NC50 with oily skin who uses Studio Fix Powder. 

Thank you


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well the benefits for me are just simply it is a perfect match for my skin...With MAC I have to mix and match sometimes...and depending on the formula I am a totally different color....I just find that MUFE gives me a better match, which gives me a better look...But there are no other benefits for me other than that for me specifically because the price is not a plus.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Tish, 

I think I was hoping for a different response so that I would have a valid excuse to go buy some more makeup lol. I had actually done a test by putting my shade on only one side of my face to see, and my mother couldn't even tell the difference. So I guess that means I'll be sticking to my MAC


----------



## lolli (Oct 6, 2009)

MUFE HD has a wonderful color selection, beautiful finish, and can have a light to heavier coverage depending on how you apply it.  But the biggest draw back for me was the staying power.  I have extremely oily skin and it was basically gone in gone in a couple of hours, even with primer. I suggest getting a sample to see how it wears first.


----------



## makeba (Oct 6, 2009)

the benefits of this makeup line is the foundation i have was a perfect match for me (mufe hd 170 or matte velvet 65). i have an oily t zone and have found that if i use a primer before my mufe hd foundation my skin would get oily in a few hours. so i experimented with aloe vera gel as a moisturizer and then used my mufe foundation and did not become an oil slick. my nose got a little shiny in a few hours but not my entire face.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies, 

I'm not even going to try it bcuz it my skin is extra oily and based on ur responses it doesn't seem like it's really suited for oily skin. Plus when you factor in this FL humidity? Fugetaboutit, it might slide off lol.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 6, 2009)

The color match is great.  For me, I cannot wear MAC foundations.  MAC foundations break me out.  Unfortunately, I do not like drugstore brands for foundations.  There are not many higher end brands in my color.  MUFE has great quality.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngellFace* 

 
_Thanks ladies, 

I'm not even going to try it bcuz it my skin is extra oily and based on ur responses it doesn't seem like it's really suited for oily skin. Plus when you factor in this FL humidity? Fugetaboutit, it might slide off lol._

 

I have EXTREMELY oily skin.  The HD is great if your used a mattifier under (Givenchy Mister Mat is my fave).  Also, use a powder to set.  Additionally, if you use Mat + Velvet, it is ideal for oily skin.  It melts into your skin.  The coverage is medium to full, but feels extremely lightweight.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you also use the Givenchy underneath the Mat +, or just the HD? Prior to ur response I had never heard of the Mat +, everyone always talks about HD. It's good to know they have a formula for oily too. Btw, how does your skin react to the mattifier? I purchased the one from MAC and was using it every day for a wk with good results until an MA told me not to use it bcz soon it would start breaking me out. She sd it traps oil in your pores, idk. Anyway, I'm gonna chk it out this wkend and see. Is there any particular powder you use with it?


----------



## makeba (Oct 6, 2009)

i had a sample of the matte velvet #65 and i love it. it is wonderful for oily skin types. i use aloe vera gel after i wash my face so this acts as my moisturizer and primer in one and its all natural. maybe you could check a local sephora for a sample and see how you like it and if you do get itwhen they have their upcoming sephora friends and family sale during oct 19 thru nov 1 i believe and save 20%


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 6, 2009)

That's a good idea, I love samples lol. I'm gonna investigate the aloe vera gel too. Do you also use it as your night moisturizer?


----------



## couturesista (Oct 6, 2009)

I have combo skin and I luv The HD foundation, I just started wearing the Mat Velvet in 80 and so far so good. I get a lot of compliments on my skin while wearing this foundation. ITA with the above sugg. get some samples and try it out! Good Luck


----------



## makeba (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngellFace* 

 
_That's a good idea, I love samples lol. I'm gonna investigate the aloe vera gel too. Do you also use it as your night moisturizer?_

 
i sometimes do like in the summer months becuz of the heat. going toward winter months i use a light cream moisturizer at night only. try the aloe vera gel believe me you will be amazed at how it will help soothe the skin, shrink the pores. i was using the aloe vera gel then putting on primer and couldnt figure out why i was getting oily so soon so i just tried the aloe gel and voila it worked, no oilies. you can get it in the skin care aisle at rite aid, walgreens, cvs.


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 6, 2009)

I checked out MUFE because of the good feedback I saw on YouTube and because I was getting tired of fighting with my MAC foundations.  Had trouble with breakouts, sometimes it just wouldn't stay put, other times the colour just looked off.. especially in photos.  I was a bit skeptical because I had no experience with and the price is high, but once you find your shade.. this stuff matches SO well.

The finish is nicer I find too, and in photos.. for me, there is no comparison.  I don't have terrible skin, but there are some areas with hyper-pigmentation and the MUFE HD covers it without a problem.  It looks quite natural too.. which is awesome.

Definitely recommend getting samples.. IMO so worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will probably try a few more of their foundations because I've had such a good experience.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngellFace* 

 
_Do you also use the Givenchy underneath the Mat +, or just the HD? Prior to ur response I had never heard of the Mat +, everyone always talks about HD. It's good to know they have a formula for oily too. Btw, how does your skin react to the mattifier? I purchased the one from MAC and was using it every day for a wk with good results until an MA told me not to use it bcz soon it would start breaking me out. She sd it traps oil in your pores, idk. Anyway, I'm gonna chk it out this wkend and see. Is there any particular powder you use with it?_

 

I do not use many Mac Face products besides for eyes, lips, and MSF Natural... Everything else breaks me out. I p&p, the foundations...EVERYTHING.  

I use the Givenchy underneath both.  Like I said, I am extremely oily.  I set it with MUFE HD or MAC MSF Natural in Deep Dark.  I use a blotting powder.  Check out ScandalousBeauty on youtube.  She did a great video on Mat +.  She is an oily girl too.  

With regard to the mattifier... I use Dermalogica products for oil control in my regular routine.  The mattifier acts as an oil suppressant and a primer.  I have yet to have any reaction.  The MUFE HD All Mat is a great primer too.  Makes your skin so silky.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 6, 2009)

As an add, I would stay away for these primers:  They say they are good for oily skin, but IMO they are not.

MAC p&p
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Light
Lorac aquaPrime Oil Free
Smashbox Anti-Shine
Philosophy Never Let Them See You Shine
Murad Oil Control Mattifier
Cosmedicine Medi Matte


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i sometimes do like in the summer months becuz of the heat. going toward winter months i use a light cream moisturizer at night only. try the aloe vera gel believe me you will be amazed at how it will help soothe the skin, shrink the pores. i was using the aloe vera gel then putting on primer and couldnt figure out why i was getting oily so soon so i just tried the aloe gel and voila it worked, no oilies. you can get it in the skin care aisle at rite aid, walgreens, cvs._

 
I'm definitley getting the gel on fri. Glad you mentioned the drugstores, cause I was heading for Whole Foods lol. But yeah, I'm in it for the pore reduction alone, I hate them on my nose.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I do not use many Mac Face products besides for eyes, lips, and MSF Natural... Everything else breaks me out. I p&p, the foundations...EVERYTHING. 

I use the Givenchy underneath both. Like I said, I am extremely oily. I set it with MUFE HD or MAC MSF Natural in Deep Dark. I use a blotting powder. Check out ScandalousBeauty on youtube. She did a great video on Mat +. She is an oily girl too. 

With regard to the mattifier... I use Dermalogica products for oil control in my regular routine. The mattifier acts as an oil suppressant and a primer. I have yet to have any reaction. The MAC HD All Mat is a great primer too. Makes your skin so silky._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_As an add, I would stay away for these primers: They say they are good for oily skin, but IMO they are not.

MAC p&p
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Light
Lorac aquaPrime Oil Free
Smashbox Anti-Shine
Philosophy Never Let Them See You Shine
Murad Oil Control Mattifier
Cosmedicine Medi Matte_

 
I love scandalousbeauty! I'm gonna look for that video. Thank you so much for this list! I actually have cosmedicine at home, but I've always used it alone (without makeup). The week that I used the matte cream I didn't have any reaction either, but I didn't want to risk it since the MA sd to return it. I have blotting powder and I had been thinking about the MSF Deep Dark, so I'm gonna pick that up too. Thanks girl, I really appreciate all ur help


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I have combo skin and I luv The HD foundation, I just started wearing the Mat Velvet in 80 and so far so good. I get a lot of compliments on my skin while wearing this foundation. ITA with the above sugg. get some samples and try it out! Good Luck_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_I checked out MUFE because of the good feedback I saw on YouTube and because I was getting tired of fighting with my MAC foundations. Had trouble with breakouts, sometimes it just wouldn't stay put, other times the colour just looked off.. especially in photos. I was a bit skeptical because I had no experience with and the price is high, but once you find your shade.. this stuff matches SO well.

The finish is nicer I find too, and in photos.. for me, there is no comparison. I don't have terrible skin, but there are some areas with hyper-pigmentation and the MUFE HD covers it without a problem. It looks quite natural too.. which is awesome.

Definitely recommend getting samples.. IMO so worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will probably try a few more of their foundations because I've had such a good experience._

 
Thank you ladies for ur replies and encouragement, I'm gonna try it out


----------

